# Property in Palmela area



## DLeighD (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all...
I'm a newbie poster, tho I read occasionally, and have a question.
I have 2 separate properties (1 house and 1 quintinha) that we are selling in Portugal. I recently read on a thread, which I can no longer find, where a few posters were making suggestions of a real estate company NOT to use because the posters felt they weren't helpful.
Can anyone make a suggestion of realtors that might be beneficial in the Azeitao (Palmela) area?? We were trying to sell privately but all that has gotten us is people trying to enter the properties and actually removing the sale signs!!
Any realtor suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nicolas2013 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good day DLD! 

Im not sure how old your post is....new to the forum. We are moving to the Azeitao area in 2014 looking for a house to buy. Have you sold youts?
Rgds


----------



## DLeighD (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not living currently in Portugal but my husband is. The property has been in the hands of a realtor who's office is in Lisbon, with no activity at all.


----------



## DLeighD (Nov 2, 2011)

No, we have not yet sold our property.


----------

